# Corfu beauty salon



## Jayelle (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm trying to plan moving to Corfu to be near my dad, he has lived there 20 years but is getting old now. I own a successful beauty salon in east midlands and would like to open one in Corfu. Does any one know what the Greek law is regarding new salons ? Or any other advice in this field would be appreciated .


----------

